
Show HN: Yagol, a Game of Life sandbox built with React.js - Sarcadass
https://sarcadass.github.io/yagol/
======
kjeetgill
If you're mesmerized by the "Game of Life" like I am your going to enjoy the
Continuously Domain versions like smooth life. Check out the video[0], and an
implementation in python[1] on HN.

[0]:
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KJe9H6qS82I](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KJe9H6qS82I)

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17152481](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17152481)

------
gakos
Well done! Have you considered a menu to change the automata rules?

~~~
Sarcadass
Thank you :). Yes I have considered it, I will maybe implement it later if
this project is liked by the community.

------
owlninja
If anyone else was also puzzled:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conway%27s_Game_of_Life](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conway%27s_Game_of_Life)

~~~
ng12
I'm always surprised by how few programmers are familiar with the Game of
Life. It used to be that anyone with a degree in Comp Sci would have come
across it at some point in their education -- maybe it's a casualty of the
shift from hard computer science to software development?

------
DonHopkins
"Life? Don't talk to me about life." ;)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAA67a2-Klk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAA67a2-Klk)

------
earle
double glider

eyJuYW1lIjoiZG91YmxlIGdsaWRlciIsInNoYXBlU2l6ZSI6WzUsNV0sImxpZmVNYXAiOlsyMCwxNSwxMCw1LDAsNiwxMiwxOCwyNCwxOSwxNCw5LDRdfQ==

~~~
Sarcadass
Nice double glider :). You can add it as a default shape if you want :
[https://github.com/sarcadass/yagol/blob/master/CONTRIBUTING....](https://github.com/sarcadass/yagol/blob/master/CONTRIBUTING.md#adding-
a-default-shape)

